# Not GSD but still great.



## wizdumb (Jun 7, 2010)

Check out this Golden

Dancing Merengue Dog


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Any self-respecting german shepherd would be humilated to wear a dress...but that video (very cool) really makes me want to teach my dogs to dance and maybe just give them hats to wear??? :laugh:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have seen Freestyle dog dancing before, but that video really takes things to a whole new level. Unbelievable!

Thanks for sharing that link.


----------

